# Hauptschalter Auslegung bei DC-Antrieben mit cos phi 0,55 ?



## olitheis (2 Januar 2006)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
ich lege z.Zt. Schaltschränke für USA aus. Wir setzten 2 DC Antriebe ein mit jeweils 145 KW und mehere 3~ Antriebe mit zusammen ca. 100A. Im ungünstigsten Fall kann es passieren, dass bei den DC-Antrieben nur ein cos phi von 0,55 auftritt. Wo ich jetzt nicht ganz sicher bin, ist mit der Größe des Hauptschalters. Pro DC-Antrieb habe ich ca. 320A (=640A) + 100A von den 3~ Antrieben = 740A (+25% UL Zuschlag) = 925 A  Gesamtstrom (Moeller NZM4 1000A). Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob jetzt der Schalter auch für die anfallende Blindleistung mit ausgelegt werden muß. Ein cos phi von nur 0,55 ergebe eine Blindleistung von über 400 kvar! Klar ist eine Kompensation hier sinnvoll, jedoch ist das hier Kundensache. Und deshalb frage ich mich, ob ich die Anlage auch für diesen ungünstigen Fall vorbereiten muß, und ob ich hier richtig denke?
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand vielleicht einen Tip hätte.
Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## lefrog (2 Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Nach meinem Dafürhalten ist es so - zumindest bei Drehstrommotoren - das der Nennstrom auf dem Typenschild ausreichend Aussage über die Stromaufnahme bringt. Mit den Werten für den Nennstrom und der Nennspannung bekommt man, wenn man aus diesen die Leistung berechnet, die Leistung raus, welche der Motor aus dem Netz aufnimmt. Mit Hilfe des Wirkleistungsfaktors kommt man dann an die an der Welle abgegebene Leistung - welche auch auf dem Typenschlid angegeben wird. 
Wie das bei Gleichstrommotoren berücksichtigt wird, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Da diese aber über irgendwelche Steller angesteuer werden (...denke ich mal...) kann man eventuell aus den Angaben der Steller die Dimensionierung des Hauptschalters / Stromverteilung auslegen...

Vielleicht konnt ich ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel bringen... wie immer, keine Gewähr... 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Kurt (2 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

tu mir ein bisserl schwer mit 
DC Antrieb und cos phi  :roll: 

kurt


----------



## lefrog (2 Januar 2006)

Hallo!

...jetzt wo Du das sagst... der tritt doch nur bei Wechselstrom auf... hab ich eben auch nicht dran gedacht... verdammt... 

Ich denke dann einfach mal das der Fragesteller den Wirkleistungsfaktor für den Gleichstromsteller meint... oder eben dessen Effizienz...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## olitheis (2 Januar 2006)

Danke für eure AW. Hab mich vielleicht etwas ungeschickt ausgedrückt. Ja, es geht mit um die "Effizienz" des Stromrichters. Wenn der Antrieb weit unterhalb den Nennbereichs gefahren wird kann der cos phi Wechselstronseitig schonmal bis aus 0,5 absinken. Meine Frage dabei ist, muss man hier (oder im Allgemeinen) die entstehende Blindleistung in die Auslegung/Berchnung des Hauptschalters/Zuleitung usw. mit einbeziehen. Bei cos phi 0,5 ist das ne Menge Holz !!!
Danke
Oli


----------



## Kurt (2 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ne das habe ich schon so wie oben verstanden aber...

ich kann elektrotechnisch nicht nachvollziehen, wie man bei einem Stromrichter (bei 140kw sicher 6 pulsige Brücke) zu einem cos phi kommt.

Habe bei DC immer 1 eingesetzt - sicher die Netzdrossel ist zu berücksichtigen.

Bei (ganz) kleinem Zündwinkel gibt es unter Umständen bei kreisstromfreien Stromrichtern ein Problem namens 'lückender Betrieb'.

Aber das Wissen dazu ist schon sehr verstaubt.

Andererseits erinnere ich mich (auch nur grau), dass (glaube ich) eine simple Phasenanschnittsteuerung, wie Lichtdimmer, Blindstrom zieht.

Möglicherweise findet sich Jemand der dazu technisch was er/aufklären kann.

Zur Hauptschalterauslegung kann ich leider Nichts beitragen - Siemens hat dazu ein Berechnungsprogramm - hat mir ein Kumpel erzählt.

kurt


----------



## flurl (2 Januar 2006)

Hi Oli!

Kann nur ein paar Stichwörter zu diesem Thema geben, vielleicht kommt dann der zündende Gedanke!

Auslegung des Hauptschalters: Max. Strom des größten Antriebs wenn blockiert + Summe Nennströme der restlichen Komponenten!

Wie gesagt, wo man das Nachlesen kann weiß ich nicht - ich hab das so bzw. so ähnlich vor längerer Zeit gehört!

lg, Thomas


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Januar 2006)

Hallo Oli,

ich denke, der Leistungsschalter sollte nach dem Bemessungsstrom der Verbraucher ausgelegt werden, unabhängig vom Leistungsfaktor. Um sicher zu gehen, würde ich in diesem Fall allerdings noch einmal bei Moeller nachfragen.



			
				Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> ..Auslegung des Hauptschalters: Max. Strom des größten Antriebs wenn blockiert + Summe Nennströme der restlichen Komponenten!


Gilt das für das Kurzschlussausschaltvermögen?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## lefrog (3 Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Generell lege ich Hauptschalter und Leitungen nach den Größmöglichen Leistungen aus.
Ein Beispiel: Bei einer Anwendung haben wir einen 2kW Servomotor, welcher über einen 7,5kW Servoumrichter angesteuert wird. Der Umrichter ist so groß Dimensioniert, da der Motor in gewissen Fällen stark "überlastet" wird - beschleunigen z.B. 
Nun lege ich generell alle Stromführenden Teile der Anlage für diesen Servo so aus, als hätte dieser 7,5kW. Sprich die Spitzenlast des Motors oder die Nennlast des Umrichters. 
Nun stellt sich mir die Frage über was für eine Anwendung wir bei diesen doch schon recht großen Gleichstromantrieben reden. Ist die Leistung von 145kW die Nennleistung der Motore oder der Steller? Werden die Motore sanft oder stark (dynamisch) beschleunigt? 
Danach würde ich den Hauptschalter und auch die Leitungen dimensionierne. Der Nennstrom des Gleichstromstellers sollte für eine ausreichende Sicherheit ausreichend sein...

Bei Blindstrom ist generell zu sagen, das dieser zwischen dem Erzeuger und dem Verbraucher (Trafo oder EVU --- Anlage) pendelt, die Leitungen und Schalter diesen also auch Leiten müssen. Aus diesem Grunde ist dieser immer angemessen zu berücksichtigen.

Was mich immer noch nachdenklich macht ist folgendes... Wir reden ja bei den Gleichstromstellern nicht von einem cos-phi, sondern eher von einem Wirkungsgrad. Wenn der Steller eine Leistungsaufnahme von 145kW hat und einen Wirkungsgrad von 0,55, dann bedeutet dieses  schlicht und einfach das da nur knappe 80kW "rauskommen". Dabei ist dann der Wert "145kW" schon als max. anzusehen und sollte für die Dimensionierung reichen.
Wenn allerdings die Motore 145kW haben und von einem Steller betrieben werden, der schlimmstenfalls einen Wirkungsgrad von 0,55 haben, dann müssten die Steller eine Leistung von ca. 263kW haben, um den Motor auch im schlimmsten Fall anständig anzusteuern.

Daher denke ich mal kann man diese Problemstellung nicht mal eben abhaken...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Zottel (3 Januar 2006)

Kurt schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann elektrotechnisch nicht nachvollziehen, wie man bei einem Stromrichter (bei 140kw sicher 6 pulsige Brücke) zu einem cos phi kommt.


Nimm mal an, du hast eine ohm'sche Last. Ohne Stromrichter begänne der Stromfluß ab dem Nulldurchgang. Der Stromrichter zündet irgendwann später. Je später das ist, um so mehr eilt der Strom der Spannung nach.

Da der Strom nicht sinusförmig ist, läßt er sich aus einem sinusförmigen Strom der Netzfrequenz (an dem sich auch das Phi für den cos(phi) ermitteln läßt) "Verschiebungsblindleistung" und einer Reihe von Oberschwingungen zusammengesetzt denken (Fourieranalyse). Die Oberschwingungen tragen ebenfalls dazu bei, daß die Scheinleistung höher als die Wirkleistung ist "Verzerrungsblindleistung".


> Bei (ganz) kleinem Zündwinkel gibt es unter Umständen bei kreisstromfreien Stromrichtern ein Problem namens 'lückender Betrieb'.


Da ist dann der Leistungsfaktior sehr ungünstig aber der Gesamtstrom auch klein.

Zur eigentlichen Frage: Der Hauptschalter "sieht" nur den durchfließenden Strom, unabhängig von seiner Ursache oder Phasenlage zu einer Spannung. Also ist er auch euinfach nach dem höchsten Strom der auftreten kann zu dimensionieren.


----------

